

The Pirate Bay moves to .GL domain name, ahead of Swedish seizure of .se domain. - dark_forces
http://www.tweaktown.com/news/29632/the-pirate-bay-moves-to-gl-domain-name-ahead-of-swedish-seizeure-of-se-domain/index.html

======
zimpenfish
Already suspended: [http://torrentfreak.com/new-pirate-bay-greenland-domains-
abo...](http://torrentfreak.com/new-pirate-bay-greenland-domains-about-to-be-
seized-130410/)

